# Is the extended maintenance warranty worth it?



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> CDV - Clutch Delay Valve, in newer BMWs that makes the clutch slip a bit every time it is engaged.
> 
> Do a search on CDV on this forum and check it out.
> 
> Oh, and there are people who's first clutch car is their BMW. Learning can do a bit of a number on the clutch.


5 years on my clutch and its just as good as new.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Assuming you drive 12-15K miles per year, the maintenance is worth it. In the 50K-100K period, you will have Inspection-II, and at least one set of brakes (back/front). That should be good enough to cover your investment. I am not even counting the oil changes, the fluids etc. With a CPO you have to use the dealer for everything. It would not be wise to pay for maintenance items when getting CPO work done. Get the free maintenance and you are pretty much covered for everything except for stuff like hoses etc which are not covered by the CPO. CPO without maintenance or maintenance without CPO leaves you vurnerable to big bills.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Worth it. I had issues with an oil leak where BMW Manhattan screwed up the Rob Bearing recall and it was leaking oil. Greenwich took over the problem and removed the tranny to get to the Bellhousing, another issue that BMW Man may have caused. Since I had a maintenance contract and I maintained my car with extreme diligence, the dealer gave me a new clutch and flywheel as a goodwill gesture. The oil change, coolant flush and the flywheel and the clutch, alreadys pays for my maintenance and manufacturer's warranty, thanks to Nalley BMW!!!

M Azing!

Get the maintenance, it is soooooo worth it!:thumbup:


----------



## bmwfanatic85 (Apr 23, 2006)

If you're looking for a worthwhile car, maybe you should buy yourself a second hand Ford. BMW's are for the people that like to drive and are willing to spend much more on a car.


----------



## tmoody (Apr 24, 2004)

DeanQ said:


> I got a great price from my local ATL rep for the extra maintenance for $1220.00 for 6 yrs 100K.
> 
> per BMW website:
> 
> ...


----------



## Veight (Feb 9, 2006)

.


----------



## Veight (Feb 9, 2006)

van_basten said:


> Since your car is less than a year old, why worry about extending it now? You can extend it any time before your original 4/50k service warranty expire. You can wait until 2008 before you make this decision. There is really no reason to do it now. If you change your plan and replace your car a few years down the road then the money is wasted.


The advantage of getting the plan now is you lock in todays plan prices. Wait the 3 years before you car leaves the original warranty and you will pay the BMW prices that are available then. Dependes what you are earning on your savings.


----------



## Alfred Neuman (Apr 5, 2005)

if you order the car, when would the "in service" be?

the day the car was finally ready to be shipped, when it got to the dealer?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Normally the delivery date. Except Performance Center Delvieries get soemthing like a month grace. We picked the M3 up on 4/22, in service date was somethng like 5/23.


----------



## jmnbmw (Aug 19, 2006)

*extended maintenance agreement*

I missed the 50,000 miles deadline to get the extended maintenance agreement on my 2004 X5. I now have 50,160 miles.
What can I do.
The dealer already warned me not to forget and that they make no exceptions.
Is it safe to get this from a non-dealer place.


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

jmnbmw said:


> I missed the 50,000 miles deadline to get the extended maintenance agreement on my 2004 X5. I now have 50,160 miles.
> What can I do.
> The dealer already warned me not to forget and that they make no exceptions.
> Is it safe to get this from a non-dealer place.


When I purchased my mainetance plan last summer my car had 49XXX miles on it. The dealer said BMWNA now mandates that they read the mileage off the key as evidence of true mileage. So if one of your 2 keys hasn't been used for a few days it _may_ be possible to sneak in the maintenance plan if you dealer reads in the key that shows mileage under 50K and is willing to backdate the contract a few hundred miles. Otherwise, you may be SOL.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

It will depend on the dealer. But BMW NA is NOT gentle when it comes to such dealines.

When I got the MA, they screwed up and sold me the rong plan. I had to go back a week or so later to get the right one. They were orried that we had gone past the in service date and would not be able to write the plan.


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

Consider yourself lucky if you did miss the deadline, having the dealer Monkeys work on my car was not worth the price when it was free. I cant recall ever owning a vehicle with a dealer network in such dire need of technicians and training. This is my Field by the way, they cant keep a guy for 6 months, the turnover is insane, that's from the Asst Svc Mgr of the dealer I bought my car from. Not once did they perform even the simplest of tasks without damaging my car, parts improperly installed, tires at 55 PSI? Yikes, missing lugs. I would spend 30 minutes in the lot with a flashlight just checking my car out before picking it up.

I have never been so happy to have a car out of warranty ( by no means problem free either) but with net resources, better parts, cheaper parts , I can fix, properly, just about whatever comes down the road. 

Granted everyone has a skill set and limitations. I wont be rebuilding a transmission. but then again I have had such poor experience with BMW service dept's ( I tried just about everyone within 90 minutes of home) I wouldn't ever want them rebuilding my trans either.

Just my 2 cents

You will see posts saying its worth it, I disagree, unless your not in any way mechanically inclined. Another Forum had a post last week where the person was gushing about the warranty paying for his new water pump and thermostat. 2K? I paid $51 for my water pump $28 for the thermostat and did the job in a tad over an hour.

Take it for what its worth, not many people have the luck of finding a service dept. they like/trust. In my mind prepaying 2K for work that may never be done just doesn't add up on a car, electronics, anything.

For 2K I could have damn near half my car sitting here in parts and all the tools needed and have enough money left over to have some fun. 

I always wonder, if I wreck my car, its stolen or in some way destroyed ( hasn't happened to me ever) how would I feel about that 2K now? Do you get any back? I don't know. they never tried to sell me a warranty, maybe the laugh gave it away.


----------



## donnat1128 (Jan 7, 2007)

*BMW Extended Warranty Quote*

Where did you find the extended maintenace quote on the BMW web page. I was just quoted $1495.00 by Towson BMW (Maryland) for 6yr/100K maintenance.
Thanks!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

donnat1128 said:


> Where did you find the extended maintenace quote on the BMW web page. I was just quoted $1495.00 by Towson BMW (Maryland) for 6yr/100K maintenance.
> Thanks!


Look in the site sponsors forum here - there's a dealer (Nalley) offering it for $945.


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

All 2006 CPO Cars Automatically will come w/ Extended 6yr/10000 mile Maintenance and Warranty right?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

coolguy1 said:


> All 2006 CPO Cars Automatically will come w/ Extended 6yr/10000 mile Maintenance and Warranty right?


No.

The CPO warranty covers the drivetrain/HVAC/some electronics

After 50,000 miles, you do NOT get free maintenance OR warranty on accessories/body/interior/etc.

http://www.bmwusa.com/CPO/Benefits/Warranty.htm


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Wot the hell?? When I bought the CPO 2006 525i (20k miles) 2 weeks back, I was told the car already has Extended Warranty for 6yr/100k miles??


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Nevermind, I just checked my Vechile report, it does have 100K CPO warranty.. U scared me there )

www.prash.info/uploader/files/Vechile_Report.pdf.txt (rename to .pdf)


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

coolguy1 said:


> Nevermind, I just checked my Vechile report, it does have 100K CPO warranty.. U scared me there )
> 
> www.prash.info/uploader/files/Vechile_Report.pdf.txt (rename to .pdf)


Yes but the CPO warranty is NOT THE SAME as the maintenance. You do NOT get free maintenance after 50,000 miles..... and the CPO warranty (which is what kicks in at 50,001) does NOT cover accessories or interior bits...


----------

